# Superfoods



## Richard King (Jan 1, 2007)

perhaps we should collect recipes for all of these:

http://www.webmd.com/content/article/81/96952.htm


----------



## Herald (Jan 1, 2007)

Richard, good link. I love walnuts. I'll try to include this list in my 2007 eating plan.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Richard, good link. I love walnuts. I'll try to include this list in my 2007 eating plan.



Yeah, me too. I have got to start eating right again. A few years ago my diet was virtually perfect. Makes a huge differences!


----------

